# form 80 Personal particulars for assessment



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I was aksed and passed on info regarding employment ect a senior member had informed me that there was no details required in regards to past employment through the PMV, i had found the form which is in the title form 80 section 47 were it ask,s for information on past and present employment, now this very well informed member said it was only applicable for high risk countries, as i am not in a high risk country (MALTA) i am begining to wonder why i was asked to fill this out, i had filled out the form in February but seeing as my application was submitted in MAY the form 80 had changed in April i had to fill it out again and there was allot more questions added to the new form, so my question is has any one else filled out this form and is it true that its only for high risk countries, 
without mentioning names i would like to thank this member for the info as now im asking why!

Louise


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

louiseb said:


> I was aksed and passed on info regarding employment ect a senior member had informed me that there was no details required in regards to past employment through the PMV, i had found the form which is in the title form 80 section 47 were it ask,s for information on past and present employment, now this very well informed member said it was only applicable for high risk countries, as i am not in a high risk country (MALTA) i am begining to wonder why i was asked to fill this out, i had filled out the form in February but seeing as my application was submitted in MAY the form 80 had changed in April i had to fill it out again and there was allot more questions added to the new form, so my question is has any one else filled out this form and is it true that its only for high risk countries,
> without mentioning names i would like to thank this member for the info as now im asking why!
> 
> Louise


Louise, your CO expressly asked you to fill one of these out? I just checked - you're right, and Malta is not a high-risk country. They aren't ONLY used for people from high-risk countries, however -- it's at the CO's discretion if they ask for one, but I don't know what kind of thing would make them ask for one.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Louise, your CO expressly asked you to fill one of these out? I just checked - you're right, and Malta is not a high-risk country. They aren't ONLY used for people from high-risk countries, however -- it's at the CO's discretion if they ask for one, but I don't know what kind of thing would make them ask for one.


well im not sure if it was the agency who told me to fill it out, or the CO as i went through an agency and the Co contacts them not me, i know i was asked to fill it out which i did in, and then again after May as i said i dont know why now they asked for it as if no one else has being asked then im starting to wonder lol, unless the agency thought just fill it out and then the CO cannot come back at a later date and ask for it, but what has got me suspicious is why did they call my employers :confused :

Thinking about it it must have being the agency as they asked me early in the preparation of the application, but then im not sure if the CO ( i think it was) asked for an updated form 80. ( i know that the forms had changed allot after April and my application went in May)


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

louiseb said:


> well im not sure if it was the agency who told me to fill it out, or the CO as i went through an agency and the Co contacts them not me, i know i was asked to fill it out which i did in, and then again after May as i said i dont know why now they asked for it as if no one else has being asked then im starting to wonder lol, unless the agency thought just fill it out and then the CO cannot come back at a later date and ask for it, but what has got me suspicious is why did they call my employers :confused :
> 
> Thinking about it it must have being the agency as they asked me early in the preparation of the application, but then im not sure if the CO ( i think it was) asked for an updated form 80. ( i know that the forms had changed allot after April and my application went in May)


Once you submit the Form 80, they do indeed followup/check all of the answers you provided, so I'm not surprised they called. Interesting situation you have. Maybe Mark will come weigh in on it at some point if he has a minute, as I am surprised an agency would ask an applicant from a non-high-risk company to preemptively complete a Form 80. But I'm no expert.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Once you submit the Form 80, they do indeed followup/check all of the answers you provided, so I'm not surprised they called. Interesting situation you have. Maybe Mark will come weigh in on it at some point if he has a minute, as I am surprised an agency would ask an applicant from a non-high-risk company to preemptively complete a Form 80. But I'm no expert.


i was hoping Mark would see the thread also. I didnt want to pm and ask him as i know he does more than enough on the site, but im still very curious as to why they asked for it, i feel so annoyed about this lol. Some thing else im going to rave about when i speak to my agent lol.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi - We're seeing requests by case officers for Form 80 more and more, especially over the last 3-4 months with PMV visa applications. And these requests are coming from countries that are not high-risk, so the Malta request doesn't surprise me at all. Some agents are now asking all PMV clients to complete Form 80 and lodging it pre-emptively with all PMV applications just to try and speed things along, given the rapid increase in requests from this form. We're asking all clients except those from USA, UK, Canada and Ireland to complete Form 80 just to be on the safe side for PMV visas, due to the differing requirements of overseas posts, and the delays that can be introduced if the application is put on hold while CO asks for Form 80.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Dear Mark to the rescue as usuall lol (((((((THANK YOU)))))))


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy to help! I get the feeling that now with the redesigned Form 80 (as of 24 Nov 2012), it will be used more frequently, but the good news is that we may see less requests for the somewhat-overlapping Form 1221 which is a different personal particulars form.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Happy to help! I get the feeling that now with the redesigned Form 80 (as of 24 Nov 2012), it will be used more frequently, but the good news is that we may see less requests for the somewhat-overlapping Form 1221 which is a different personal particulars form.


Mark some one posted on another thread that the form 80 adds 8 months onto the application time of the PMV is this true? if it is true is there any explanation to this, and why is it not needed in certain countries. 
Thanks as usuall Mark for your great needed help on this forum.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Very interesting thread and thank you Louise and Mark!

I was just wondering - should I be proactive and fill it out and add it to my application on my own? 

As I outlined in another thread most of my jobs so far have been part-time/casual short term jobs to support myself through Uni, and three out of five (including a very recent one) have completely changed management. I am afraid that them checking them will become very messy... a store I worked for changed management AND I worked one day a week (this was 2007) - I am not sure how seriously they would take answering DIAC about someone they never knew themselves and wasn't in prominent position.

I wonder if by already turning in this form myself I am causing more trouble than needed in case they might not have wanted the info if I hadn't provided it.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Very interesting thread and thank you Louise and Mark!
> 
> I was just wondering - should I be proactive and fill it out and add it to my application on my own?
> 
> ...


To be quite honest its a tricky one to answer, i dont want to say dont bother wait untill they ask for it because that could delay your application being granted, Maybe Mark could shine some light on this one, if he says they will ask for it for sure then its better you fill it out and save time. you can alwyas write a statement explaining the two jobs your concered about, im sure they will understand.

Good luck hon.


----------



## jim6 (Jan 14, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> We're asking all clients except those from USA, UK, Canada and Ireland to complete Form 80 just to be on the safe side for PMV visas, due to the differing requirements of overseas posts, and the delays that can be introduced if the application is put on hold while CO asks for Form 80.


What is the reasoning behind this advice- that those from the USA/UK/Canada and Ireland not needing to complete the form 80? I wonder are there people on here from USA/UK/Canada/Ireland who have gone through the PMV 300 and not submitted form 80's? If this is so and you are reading this, were you requested to lodge it or was there never a request?

I am completing a form 80 but , being from Canada, now I am wondering if I should lodge it with the rest of the app or hold off and wait to see if they request it?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I was informed by the DIAC that ALL nationals from all countries have to fill this form out it was compulsory , this was last year in november ,december. Mark being a migrant agent could maybe check this, I would have thought that no one is excluded from filling this form out, as i say thats the information i received but it was one person so maybe its wrong information i received.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

I haven't heard anything "official", however over the last 60 days we've updated our policy based on both requests from DIAC for Form 80s for virtually every applicant (for a permanent visa) and what I've heard from other agents. It appears that the partner visa DIAC checklist has also been updated accordingly, although the PMV checklist still says "if requested". 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Mark for this info, it seems even though people are not requesting a permanant visa there still being asked to fill one out. I really must write an email to the DIAC asking again for the correct information and hopefully they will reply, that way we have it in writing so to speak. 

Thanks again Mark for your information on this.


----------



## andie87 (Mar 14, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I haven't heard anything "official", however over the last 60 days we've updated our policy based on both requests from DIAC for Form 80s for virtually every applicant (for a permanent visa) and what I've heard from other agents. It appears that the partner visa DIAC checklist has also been updated accordingly, although the PMV checklist still says "if requested".
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,
I am filling out form 80 and have run out of room on the 'additional information' page of the form... Do I print out another 'additional information' page and continue writing on it? Or do I need to put the rest of my 'additional information' on a statutory declaration? My partner is applying for an offshore (applying from the UK) defacto visa.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Andie -

I would suggest printing out additional Additional Information pages as necessary.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## MissPhilippines62 (Mar 12, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I haven't heard anything "official", however over the last 60 days we've updated our policy based on both requests from DIAC for Form 80s for virtually every applicant (for a permanent visa) and what I've heard from other agents. It appears that the partner visa DIAC checklist has also been updated accordingly, although the PMV checklist still says "if requested".
> 
> ...


Hello, I have seen that this thread was a year ago concerning Form 80 for PMV and it is only submitted upon request. Is this still so now that it is April 2014?


----------



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Andie -
> 
> I would suggest printing out additional Additional Information pages as necessary.
> 
> ...


Did anyone ever have problems printing filled out forms? They are obviously all locked... But printing should be ok!?


----------



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Andie -
> 
> I would suggest printing out additional Additional Information pages as necessary.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark
Does this have to be formatted the same way that the original form is in?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

I've seen them done both ways - some people have free-form additional information pages (but make sure to include question number next to each additional information item), other people print out additional copies of the additional information page on the form and complete those, then sign and rescan the entire thing in.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Aussiebound2015 said:


> Hi Mark
> Does this have to be formatted the same way that the original form is in?


----------



## kaga (Jul 28, 2013)

Aussiebound2015 said:


> Hi Mark Does this have to be formatted the same way that the original form is in?


All the forms are locked.
You should try foxit phantom pdf software. Its a great tool.


----------



## Cassowary (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all! 
I know this thread has been quiet for a while now, but I'm really curious about this 80 form, and I'm new in the forum so this is my first post.

I'm -we are- gathering evidence for my PMV. I'm Argentinian, my partner is Australian and we met while I was in Oz on a tourist visa. 

Since I was a tourist, I couldn't have a bank account or work and I lived on my savings + his help. The only financial evidence we have is our names on a lease and some extracts of his bank statements saying he payed rent for me. 

I'm worried that given that and the fact that my country is HR I'll have to fill a form 80 and that will delay the process. Should I fill one in advance and send it without waiting for them to ask? 
Does anyone know how much longer does it take if they have to go through that?

Sorry if my questions are messy, I've been reading threads all morning.
And thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## debbybong (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Cassowary 
this is my first post, but I've been reading a lot of threads in this forum (because I'm preparing for my PMV application), and since I know the answer (more or less), I want to try to answer your question (senior member please correct me if I'm wrong).

Anyway, its better for you to fill out the form 80 before lodging the application, because its quite troublesome form (for me, at least). It needs a lot of informations and it will save your time and CO's time too if you send it before they ask you. 
In addition, you're from a HR country, so it would be best if you fill them out now. 

I hope it helps! 
Cheers


----------



## Cassowary (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you so much, debbybong! I was thinking about filling it just in case, and sending it if/when they request it. 
Best of luck with your visa!


----------

